# Timing Belt questions



## killarneyguy (18 Jan 2007)

Does the timing belt in a car have to be replaced every 60,000miles?

Is this standard for all cars or do some cars vary?


----------



## polo9n (18 Jan 2007)

i am no expert, but depends on the year and make of car.
i would get it done @ 50k to be on safe side, mechanic i know have their own car done @45K. if a timing belt broke..it can do bad damage to the engine..from my real experience...bent valve, blown head gasket..and easily cost over €1000 to get it fix if they can fix it..(worst case is a new engine) 
yes most mechanic can tell you wat need to be changed.

only thing i can tell u the earlier its done the better, unfortunately that money need to be spend 
i am sure the Expert out here can give u a much detailed answer than mine!

good luck


----------



## Slaphead (18 Jan 2007)

I Dont know a whole lot about it but it think it has to be changed after a certain amount of miles, or 5 yrs, which ever comes first.
If it breaks while your on the road it will result in repairs of several thousand €'s.
I think a mechanic can tell if its "taught", damaged, worn etc or not but they mainly go by the miles or time since it was last done. You should be able to get it done for less than €500.


----------



## JQ2002 (18 Jan 2007)

It's best practice to have the timing belt changed around 50k-60k miles. It's a costly job as the front of the car must taken off to access the area. I've a VW golf with 47k miles, my VW garage did advise me at my last service that a timing belf change would be due at the next service at 55k.

Even if you were to sell the car second hand, not having the timing belt done at the suggested mileage would certainly effect it's resale value.


----------



## mechanic1 (29 Jan 2007)

all cars vary if you let me know what car you have i will tell you?


----------



## KerryG (29 Jan 2007)

Hi,I have same question, buying Renault Scenic 40k miles, garage says doesnt have to be changed until 60k however my own mechanic says I should get them to do it now before sale.  Who's right?   Thanks


----------



## comanche (30 Jan 2007)

KerryG said:


> Hi,I have same question, buying Renault Scenic 40k miles, garage says doesnt have to be changed until 60k however my own mechanic says I should get them to do it now before sale.  Who's right?   Thanks



I think your mechanics point is to get it thrown into the deal. It cost a garage next to nothing to do it - the materials only cost a few quid. Its the labour that costs us joe public when getting it done but the garage has them hired anyways!

Get the water pump done also. It means that you don't have to get it done for another 60k miles rather than in 20k miles...


----------



## Cluracan (30 Jan 2007)

Alfa Romeos with T Spark engines need to have timing belts changed every 36,000 miles. Some opels are also changed this frequently. It shouls d say so on the manual but get it confirmed as well by a reputable mechanic.


----------



## Salem (30 Jan 2007)

Hi Mechanic1,
I have a '00 Passat with just under 51k miles ... I will be trading in within the next couple of months ... Should I have the belt done ? ... Think the brakes need to be done aswell ... Could you give me an idea on the total cost of the above work or should I get it done at all if I'm trading in with a garage soon ?
Thanks in advance ...


----------



## mechanic1 (30 Jan 2007)

Salem i will send you a PM now


----------



## rorykavanagh (25 Mar 2007)

Mechanic, i have an Audi A3 1.6 sport '03. Do you know when i should change the timing belt?


----------



## BIG (26 Mar 2007)

For the A3,  i think every 60K miles is the recommended changing frequency


----------



## cjh (26 Mar 2007)

The service manual with your car should give the Timing Belt interval for changing. I had my VW beetle done this year and the quotes were: Dublin VW garage €1,000, Country VW garage €600, Mechanic up the road €400 (all quotes included €200 for materials - timing belt/water pump.)


----------



## beaky (28 Mar 2007)

Sorry for my ignorance but do diesel cars have timing belts?


----------



## Squonk (28 Mar 2007)

beaky said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but do diesel cars have timing belts?


 If I can also add my ignorance: my wife has an automatic VW Polo and the garage said there's no timing belt. How's that?


----------



## diarmuidc (28 Mar 2007)

Squonk said:


> If I can also add my ignorance: my wife has an automatic VW Polo and the garage said there's no timing belt. How's that?


It probably has a timing chain. Longer life.


----------



## beaky (28 Mar 2007)

Is it the same with diesel cars, chain with longer life?


----------



## Guest125 (28 Mar 2007)

A little calm/explaination is needed here guys and gals. All engines whether its diesel or petrol have their own unique timing arrangements. The majority are still timing belts although newer engines are reverting back to chains.As other posters have said you need to consult your handbook which"might"tell you.If you have no joy/handbook your local dealer or the esteemed guru's here will let you know.Please be more specific with the engine details when asking.


----------



## cjh (29 Mar 2007)

Yes, Diesels have timing belts.


----------



## Guest125 (29 Mar 2007)

Not all diesels though!!


----------



## oopsbuddy (30 Mar 2007)

Does an 03 Mondeo 130bhp TD have a chain or a belt or braces or what? I was told recently that there is no timing belt to replace on this model - is that likely? NCT due soon, so if I have to get it done I will, but don't know if I have to! Thanks


----------



## ford jedi (30 Mar 2007)

all mondeos from 01 on petrol and diesel are chains


----------



## lisam (30 Mar 2007)

what about a 2004 Ford Fiesta 1.25 LX please?


----------



## ford jedi (31 Mar 2007)

the fiesta has a timing belt


----------



## islanderre (1 Apr 2007)

I drive a 01 Civic 1.6 VTEC, 68500 on the clock; its the one with the gear stick on the dash!!!!!
Anyone know if its a belt or chain????? Also anyone else out there who drive one, what MPG are ye getting, i'm getting 35ish out  of mine.

Thanks.


----------



## schmosamh (3 Oct 2007)

I've been quoted €350 plus vat for a 01 Clio (timing belt & water pump), does this seem excessive?


----------



## positivenote (4 Oct 2007)

just came across this thread guys. If its still running here's my prediciment...
have an 02 bora 1.9 tdi comfortline, just had to get a brand new clutch (cost over 500 inc fitting) and i have 55k on it,  im just wondering is the timing belt due to be replaced soon? which will cost me another 4-500 euro to get and fit?
how often should i get the car serviced as i drive it over 700miles a week?
thanks a bunch


----------

